# Delete topics/posts?



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

In the bottom of the screen it says you can delete your own posts.

How do you do this? 
I have not seen a delete button anywhere


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Not sure I'm allowed to answer these questions any more... :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Top left of your post are 3 buttons... "quote" "edit" and "X".

The "X" delete's the post.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

The Delete only seems to show if it's the last post.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Ahh yes, but like XXMetal says, only if it is the last post...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

LOL - didn't know that! always used to see delete button on every post :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You get the delete button on every post when you are a moderator 

Can you just mod the code Kev :wink:



KevinST said:


> LOL - didn't know that! always used to see delete button on every post :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I think it's a 'feature' (technical description: useful bug )....

Actually, believe the idea is that you shouldn't be able to delete your post from the middle of the thread as it could make the whole thing read a bit strange...


----------

